# looking for plowing work in worcester county and surrounding towns



## boxer landscapi (Sep 26, 2006)

i have a ram 2500 with 8ft plow will plow resedential and commercial would like some sub work please call 508-887-5328 Paula if i dont answer please leave message:yow!:


----------

